# What kinds of fiber goats do you have?



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm always curious as to what kinds of fiber goats everyone has.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd love to get into fiber goats, but at the moment I have none. Curious to see what people'll say


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

What kinds are you curious about? Maybe I can help


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> I'd love to get into fiber goats, but at the moment I have none. Curious to see what people'll say


Well, I'm pretty crazy about my Nigoras... They are not a very well-known breed yet, but hopefully soon. I love that they are dual-purpose (dairy and fiber), can have three different kinds of fiber (type A/angora, type AB/cashmere-angora, and type B/cashmere). They are also miniature.

And I *think* they might be showcased at the NGE this year! You can read more about them here: 
http://nigoragoats.homestead.com/


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have exclusively Pygora now, but am seriously thinking of finding myself a Nigerian doe to breed w/one of my bucks & create my own Nigora herdline.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably get cashmere or angora, but I also like the mini breeds


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

It seems like fiber goats are finally becoming more popular! I have had so many inquiries for goats this year. It has been fantastic.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish I had some sort of fiber goat! I think they're beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have any now but did have a Angora and a few Nigoras for a while. They were great!! I had rescued them and wanted to find them a home where the fiber could be used. They went to a great home.  When I had them they did steal my heart. So calm and gentle.


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

I have pygmys....no wait, I have nigies....

Wait. I remember. I have cashmeres! Gosh, I love 'em. To those of you who are trying to decide on a breed, they are awesome. For me, one of the biggest selling points was NOT having to shear them to collect the fiber. I have no doubt that I could do it, but I just don't have the desire to. lol


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tehehehe I think I am as excited as you are that you have them! I miss Ralph though lol


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Why aren't Nigoras up there? 

I only have one nigora but i'm thinking of getting more into fiber breeds... 

Absolutely love my nigora, :laugh:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> Why aren't Nigoras up there?


I was thinkin' the same thing!  Love my Nigoras too. They are wonderful!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

had angoras and a nigora (well, not mine, but boarded at my house) -- none right now, but eagerly awaiting nigora kids.


----------



## EScherer (Nov 27, 2012)

*New Pygora owner*

I just bought these two does, Chloe and Sophie. They are 6 months old and have decided that sleeping on our back porch is better than their house.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

How do fiber goats fair in hot weather?? I would love to get some but I am fearful of how hot it get here in central Louisiana. I knit and spin and it would be oh so awesome to have some for that reason but I wouldn't want them suffering in the heat. 

Sorry to hijack here


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I know they have them all over Texas... And I've seen some advertised here in ga...


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a pygora wether. The previous owner said that he shed out in the summer, all she had to clip was his chest and around his face. Not sure if all pygoras do that, but I am hoping he does it again so I don't have to clip him. He came with the group, I didn't specifically buy him.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

I have pygora-Pygmy mix twins and I love em!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

augusffa said:


> I have pygora-Pygmy mix twins and I love em!!


 A Pygora is a Pygmy/Angora mix.

Fiber goats (Cashmere anyway) do just fine in the heat becasue they are out of fleece in the real hot months. They start to blow their fleece (shed it) in like feb/ March time frame, and they start to grow it back in June, or when it cools off. It was still 100 plus in AUgust here and when it started to cool off the fleece started coming on.

But just so you know that is why they HAVE to have their horns. That is how they release their body heat, so in the hot months if they don't have horns and they are getting fiber on, they can die of a heat stroke. That is why Cashmere and Angora goats always have horns. I never understood why people will breed the Pygmy? angora and then dehorn them. Way to hot.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

pygoras and nigoras don't seem to have quite as dense a fleece -- so at least in our northern climates they don't seem to need the horns to stay cool. That makes them a better option for running in a mixed flock with (dehorned) dairy goats.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the thread! Lots of great information!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have nigerians and was considering angora. 

Is a nigora an angora nigerian cross?


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

yes nigora x angora = nigora. and pygmy x angora = pygora.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

neubunny said:


> yes nigora x angora = nigora. and pygmy x angora = pygora.


Ok that's what I thought but was not shore. 
Because if you cross a nubian and nigerian it's not called a a nugerian it's called a mini nubian. 
I have nigerians and Nubians I was thinking of getting an angora and crossing with the nigerian just for fun/pets


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

we're currently waiting for nigora (maybe late March) and pygora (May-June) babies. actually, we are going to have algoras (alpine angoras) too as we needed to breed the alpines to get them back into milk and the buck we borrowed for them didn't do the job (they came back into heat after we put the angora buck in the pen to breed the others). 

nigoras/pygoras can be really nice small fiber animals - but it's a bit of a dice roll on the F1 which could end up with angora, cashmere, a mix of the two or just regular coats. 

incidentally, I've seen photos of some nugoras (nubian x angoras) that had really pretty coats too. 

do you breed for mini-nubians? We have a mini-alpine doeling that we will be picking up soon (staying with mom a few weeks, so we only have to feed bottles once a day).


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

No I have not breed for mini Nubians yet but I think my nigerian buck got to one of my Nubians last week. 
I recently almost bought a nubian angora cross that had the nubian udder and angora mohair. 
I drive 3 hours to get her. But when I got there she was gone. Sold to a neighbor even tho he knew I was driving that far to get her I was very upset but there was nothing I could do.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

When you cross angoras does it effect their fiber quality? 

I'm seriously considering getting a mini.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

TwistedKat said:


> When you cross angoras does it effect their fiber quality?


Definitely. F1 (first generation from a cross) can get lucky and have good angora fiber, but from what I've read (and the one F1 nigora we owned) are much more likely to have shorter fiber, cashmere type (which was our case) or even regular short hair. Most often they are bred back to the angora a second generation (technically still F1, but with 75% angora) to get good fiber. We think our current pygora does are this type. Their fleece still isn't as long as our angora buck, but is a nice angora type - thick with ringlets). We've bred them back to an angora yet again hoping to add the length (and color).


----------



## Northern (Jan 27, 2013)

I have an angora buck. I was thinking if breeding him to a Pygmy, but now (after reading this post) I am thinking maybe a Nigerian. If anyone has any more input on this subject I am looking for any info. I just got my buck in September and he is so much fun, but he needs a girlfriend.

Thanks !


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Northern said:


> I have an angora buck. I was thinking if breeding him to a Pygmy, but now (after reading this post) I am thinking maybe a Nigerian. If anyone has any more input on this subject I am looking for any info. I just got my buck in September and he is so much fun, but he needs a girlfriend.
> 
> Thanks !


I would not breed a full size buck to a mini doe of any kind. 
you will likely have major birthing problems.
Any time this cross is made it's a mini buck to a full size doe.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

What benefits are there to crossing and angora to a mini? 
Are the size difference between them significant? 
Is the cross to get fun angora fiber colors?
Would it be more cost effective to buy a Nigora from someone who has put the time into breeding second and third generations? (I'm a newbie and breeding good qualities is something I still need to polish up on before I trust my abilities)


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Around us there seems to be a lot of size range in angoras. They are stocky animals, with a build much closer to old-style pygmies and just slightly larger. The one doe we had was shorter than our nigerian (and she isn't a big nigerian) - they've all been much shorter than the alpines. The biggest (wether) I've seen probably outweighed our larger alpine at least half again. While the full angoras aren't much taller than a pygmy or nigerian, a healthy well-built angora is substantially stronger. 

Fun fiber colors is a definite plus for me, but you could stick with colored angoras if that's your real and only goal. 

For me, for our climate, and for working with 4H kids and a mixed flock a big plus of the crosses is that their fiber is less dense (I realize not usually a plus if fiber is your main goal) -- which means that the crosses can be disbudded here. To my thinking, that makes them safer for kids to work with, safer around the dehorned dairy goats (and sheep and alpacas), and easier on the fencing (the full angoras kept getting their horns caught). While less dense, the fiber is still sufficient to keep the kids in 'project supplies' (well maybe not our 'fiber girl', but she also has sheep and angora rabbits to keep her busy).

More typically, the goal in the crosses is to get a multi-purpose animal -- one that can be used for both fiber and milk. Goal is a dairy udder on full fiber goat. I've also heard of folks in even more northern climates breeding the angoras in to get a warmer winter coat on their dairy animals.

In our area, there is also a general lack of availability of decent affordable (unregistered) angoras. The ones Allison got originally were all pretty highly inbred and developed health problems. She really lucked out on her registered buck -- Slade is a beautiful animal that the breeder had brought in from out of state -- now retiring him as her herd sire in favor of one of his sons. At that, he was probably 3x the price of any other goat in the club herd. Local quality angora breeders recommended to her that at her price point she would be better of to work with pygoras (very inexpensive F1s readily available - and as hybrids they don't have the inbreeding issues) and breed them back to an angora to improve fleece.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

I really like my cashmeres. I am looking for a really nice buckling to add to my flock this year, so if any one out there gets one, keep me in mind. I would absolutely love a silver or blue if I could find one. I have black ones and white ones right now. I love my cashmeres.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

neubunny said:


> Around us there seems to be a lot of size range in angoras. They are stocky animals, with a build much closer to old-style pygmies and just slightly larger. The one doe we had was shorter than our nigerian (and she isn't a big nigerian) - they've all been much shorter than the alpines. The biggest (wether) I've seen probably outweighed our larger alpine at least half again. While the full angoras aren't much taller than a pygmy or nigerian, a healthy well-built angora is substantially stronger.
> 
> Fun fiber colors is a definite plus for me, but you could stick with colored angoras if that's your real and only goal.
> 
> ...


My town was founded by mohair farmers The angoras in my area are as big as a boer 3x larger than my nigerians.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Nuebunny, thanks for the super informative info, really useful! I like color and as a newbie I'm more comfortable with no horns. I will probably start with a cross and decide from there if I want to go pure. I would use what fiber I want for myself and sell extra (probably won't be any  )

Pixie, I have family in Wyoming . What about the cashmeres do you like? How is their fiber different from angora?


----------



## Northern (Jan 27, 2013)

My buck is not very big. He only stands about as tall as my knee's. (I am only 5'4). He is as big around as he is tall however. I think I am over feeding him and I think that is because I have him in with my Alpacas. I feed him separately but he still sneaks in and gets that last bit of the grain.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

pixie said:


> I really like my cashmeres. I am looking for a really nice buckling to add to my flock this year, so if any one out there gets one, keep me in mind. I would absolutely love a silver or blue if I could find one. I have black ones and white ones right now. I love my cashmeres.


 Pixie, I am selling my cashmere bucks. All champion lines. If you go to my website and look under bucks you can see what I have. Sorry they are not Gray.

Where are you loacted at?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Hello, I just saw you are in Wyoming. I am in Colorado. Not far.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Northern said:


> My buck is not very big. He only stands about as tall as my knee's. (I am only 5'4). He is as big around as he is tall however. I think I am over feeding him and I think that is because I have him in with my Alpacas. I feed him separately but he still sneaks in and gets that last bit of the grain.


If he's that short, feed the alpacas up in troughs hung on the top of the fence.


----------



## Northern (Jan 27, 2013)

I would, but then you have to worry about choke for the alpacas. They have a problem eating like that. At least that is what I was told. I just need to build a goat area for my guy, along with some goat friends. Hopefully as soon as it warms up a little we can move forward. 
He is so much fun, can't wait to get another one or two. (still trying to figure out how to slip a couple more goats by my husband without him noticing. LOL)


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

really? we feed our 3 alpacas and 1 llama at about a 3.5 foot height (feeders hung on the plywood siding of the shelter, so hang just below the bottom 4 foot sheet - top part is plastic) -- or more often hand feed them individually (at mid-chest height on me? so about the same). I'd never heard that it could cause a problem and haven't had any trouble yet (knock on wood). 

For my boys, the feeders work really well (they share their pen with 2 sheep who can't reach the higher feeders at all). For my girl, who shares her pen with bigger goats I usually hand feed because the goats will climb up and knock the feeder down to get her grain (even when they have their own).


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Pixie, I am selling my cashmere bucks. All champion lines. If you go to my website and look under bucks you can see what I have. Sorry they are not Gray.
> 
> Where are you loacted at?


Any contacts in the South/East? I'm in TN and looking for some nice fiber goats. Thanks!


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Just checked back in here. I am in the se corner of Wyoming nearest to Laramie. I had some saanens and scrubs before. My cashmeres seem to have much nicer personalities. They seem pretty mellow. I have done years of research on cashmere. I am very sensitive to wool and lanolin, but cashmere feels so soft and light and buttery to work with and to feel. 

Although China is the biggest producer of cashmere, they don't like making roving and yarn to sell because they get so much more money for finished garments. The yarn crafts here are booming and there are lots of hand spinners. Exotic fibers(ones besides acrylic and wool) are gaining popularity. 

I wanted animals that I would not raise for slaughtering specifically, my hands and shoulders did not like milking, I have always enjoyed working with yarn and wanted to learn to spin my own. I am learning to spin now.

I decided after my research that cashmeres seem to be a little tougher than angoras for Wyoming, and I would rather comb than shear the fiber. I decided I did not want to deal with the other breeds that produce the other grades of fiber. I am focused on a specialized niche market. There is a lot of interest in my cashmere in my area. I have been working on my business and marketing plans. This is my first harvest, so keep posted to learn more. 

Basically, I really love the goats I have, but want to breed to improve the quality of what I have found so far. I got started with what I could find, 2 Spanish, two dairy, two unknown freebies that I suspect might be md, and the rest are cashmeres (of 16 total goats). Now I am trying to find better and breed up. There is so much to learn even with a lifetime of experience with animals and two biology degrees and twenty five years experience as an entrepreneur. Goes to show that even a gramme in her mid fifties can start new adventures and keep on being a life-long learner! LOL! Just praying to be able to share with my two granddaughters someday.


----------



## klaflamm (Mar 9, 2010)

*we have pygoras!*

We have 5 pygoras. We are pretty sure the 3 of them will be kidding in the next month. This will be our first go-round with kids as we've only been "goat farming" for about a year now. We are still learning lots and are both excited and aprehensive about the kids coming. I just hope all goes well.


----------

